# Wet Nose Waggy Tail



## WetNoseWaggyTail (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

After a 15 year career in marketing I have decided to give it all up and become a dog walker/pet carer. My own dog is getting a little stressed because I was recently stopped from working from home so I am hoping this will make her happy because she can be with me :smile:

I am based in the West Midlands. I have done a pet first aid course, joined NARPS and bought a custom fitted van. I have set up my website (I hope you like the name! Dog Walking Coventry and Pet Sitting - Wet Nose Waggy Tail) I am having leaflets printed for my local vets and pet shops.

Does anyone have any advice on getting myself out there - so to speak?! Or other services I could offer to people? My pricing is pretty much matched to my competitors in the area, the difference is I will only walk a maximum of 4 dogs - I don't think it is safe to walk anymore. Some people out there have vans full of dogs.

Many thanks

Michelle


----------



## Angie3144 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Michelle

Love your website. I'm in a similar position but I haven't plucked up the courage to leave work yet so it would be good to share ideas!
Angie


----------

